# New diabetic mum....



## Ndel (May 27, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to say it's been an age since I logged in last. 
I have had a busy year. Went to pre conception clinic for a year and got my positive august last year. 
Had a healthy baby girl On the 12th. Weighing 8lb10oz. Planned c-section at 39 Wks as baby was breech. 
All the hard work with blood sugars was worth every hypo. Lol. 
Hope all keeping well. X Noelle


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. Hope you're enjoying life with your larger family.

Do log in when you have the time and energy


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

Noelle, how wonderful to hear from you again! And many congratulations!  Lovely news!


----------



## Ndel (May 27, 2014)

Thank you all. She's settled in well and is thriving on her feeds. Xx


----------



## Bloden (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cleo (May 28, 2014)

Excellent news ! Well done xx


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2014)

Well done ! I know its a while ago but I like good news like that


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2014)

Ndel said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it's been an age since I logged in last.
> I have had a busy year. Went to pre conception clinic for a year and got my positive august last year.
> Had a healthy baby girl On the 12th. Weighing 8lb10oz. Planned c-section at 39 Wks as baby was breech.
> All the hard work with blood sugars was worth every hypo. Lol.
> Hope all keeping well. X Noelle



Hi Noelle! Lovely to hear from you again - many, many congratulations on the birth of your daughter!


----------

